# Replacement power carving tool



## SiRiC (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi,

I have a RAM power carving control unit and handpiece, but the handpiece is coming apart and I am unable to get it working properly.

I have been looking for a replacement handpiece but not been able to find a source.
Would appreciate any assistance.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

Steve - where have you looked so far ?
what are your expectations for a replacement handpiece ?
I see that you are in Barbados, is shipping a problem from the U.S. ?

I performed a quick google search and found a few sources
that sell replacement parts and supplies for the Ram. a new handpiece looks to be
around $150.00. a couple of places are Jaymes Company and Ram Products

.

.


----------



## SiRiC (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi John,

Did some searching and came up almost blank - must have been sleepy!!

Anyway, thanks for the links - also called Treeline to see what they can do.

Steve


----------

